# First MMA fight



## Marvin (May 31, 2006)

One of Wolverine Martial Arts coaches, Chris Reed, has his first MMA fight on June 17 at the "Rumble at the Roseland" in Portland OR. 
Should be a good fight!!!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 31, 2006)

Cool Marvin.  Wish him luck!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 5, 2006)

Marvin said:
			
		

> One of Wolverine Martial Arts coaches, Chris Reed, has his first MMA fight on June 17 at the "Rumble at the Roseland" in Portland OR.
> Should be a good fight!!!!




Good Training and best wishes to Chris


----------



## green meanie (Jun 5, 2006)

Good luck to him. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Henderson (Jun 5, 2006)

Yes...yes...good luck and an update when its done, please.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 5, 2006)

Good luck and stay healthy.
Terry


----------



## AceHBK (Jun 5, 2006)

Wish him luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Marvin (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for the good wishes guys! His first opponent already backed out!


----------



## Henderson (Jun 5, 2006)

Marvin said:
			
		

> Thanks for the good wishes guys! His first opponent already backed out!


 
See that?!  His reputation alreadys precedes him. :lfao:


----------



## Marvin (Jun 18, 2006)

hey Chris won By RNC at about the 2:30 min mark with a very tough opponet !!! Very tired and drunk will have video later


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 18, 2006)

Marvin said:
			
		

> hey Chris won By RNC at about the 2:30 min mark with a very tough opponet !!! Very tired and drunk will have video later



Woo Hoo!

Marvin,

Tell Chris Congrats from me as well.


----------



## Marvin (Jun 22, 2006)

Lots of good matches.  SBGi, Team Quest, Team Chaos and others.
Ok, here's how it went down, Chris's opponent was from Team Chaos with a 3-0 record . Chris closed and hit him with strong double leg and got pulled into his guard. His opponent started atacking with  some serious armbars and triangles, Chris fought them off and stood up, started working some clinch pressure on the fence. Chris then hit him with a high croch takedown and landed in his opp. guard, this guy had a wicked guard game! His opp. almost had him in a 100%. But Chris turned out of it, got to side control, punched him in the face a few times and he turned his back and got choked for it.
Great job by Chris Reed!
Another good match was Dallas VanWinkle (SBGi) vs a guy from Team Quest. The first round Dallas was having a very hard time getting into the match, not aggressive at all, taking lots of shots to the face. Only  landing a few thai kicks to the ribs of his opponent.
Round 2, Holy Smokes!!! You would have thought it was a different fighter! Dallas came out throwin' combos from everywhere. His oponent had nothing left after the first round. Dallas nocked him down  to the mat and hit him with some Ground n Pound, ref stopage at around 3 min of the second round!
Lot of good matches and sportsmanship with a few notable exceptions.


----------



## Marvin (Aug 6, 2006)

Here is the fight!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCOPfvK-EjA


----------

